# Omg Help!!!



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I was feeding the pigeons at lunch time and was ready to go back to work. I thought I found what looked like a dead pigeon. I thought I'd take it and bury it somewhere. I scooped it up with a small plastic shovel I keep in my car and IT'S ALIVE!!! I managed to bring it back home and snuck it inside my home, put it in a box with some food, water, and a shirt to keep it warm. I think its wing is broken. Struggles to try and fly but can't go anywhere.

I went back to work thinking maybe it might die before I got home. I got home and IT'S STILL ALIVE!!!

OMG WHAT DO I DO?! I DON'T KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT HOW TO CARE FOR AN INJURED PIGEON!!! HELP ME PLEASE.

I don't even know if I'll even be able to keep it. People were walking right by it in the parking lot, looking at it struggle, but no one came by to help it. I was wondering why they kept looking at it. Then I saw why.

OMG WHAT DO I DO!!!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Garye said:


> I was feeding the pigeons at lunch time and was ready to go back to work. I thought I found what looked like a dead pigeon. I thought I'd take it and bury it somewhere. I scooped it up with a small plastic shovel I keep in my car and IT'S ALIVE!!! I managed to bring it back home and snuck it inside my home, put it in a box with some food, water, and a shirt to keep it warm. I think its wing is broken. Struggles to try and fly but can't go anywhere.
> 
> I went back to work thinking maybe it might die before I got home. I got home and IT'S STILL ALIVE!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Garye,
Thank you so much for rescuing this poor pij.

Upon immediate investigation do you see any *visible* signs of injury?

While you are waiting for further assistance, if possible, please place a towel lined heating pad, set on low in the box. This will help settle the little guy.

If you *don't* detect any severe injuries, let the pij rest for a bit to stabilize & regain his normal body temperature.

Here's the link to the basic life saving tips thread for assistance.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Garye, I am glad you found this poor bird.
Follow Cynthia's advice and let the bird rest for a few hours. Don't try anything for now until he is warmed up.
Then try to give him some water, better even Pedialyte. See if he drinks on his own and if not then give him water with a syringe or eye dropper.
Don't worry about feeding him right now.
After he settles down and is hydrated look him over for any obvious injuries and let us know.

Reti


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Garye said:


> I was feeding the pigeons at lunch time and was ready to go back to work. I thought I found what looked like a dead pigeon. I thought I'd take it and bury it somewhere. I scooped it up with a small plastic shovel I keep in my car and IT'S ALIVE!!! I managed to bring it back home and snuck it inside my home, put it in a box with some food, water, and a shirt to keep it warm. I think its wing is broken. Struggles to try and fly but can't go anywhere.
> 
> I went back to work thinking maybe it might die before I got home. I got home and IT'S STILL ALIVE!!!
> 
> ...




Well, first off, Garye, thanks for helping your rescue out. Good that you brought him home and snuck him in the house. Might be good to refresh
your membory on life saving steps in the Resource Forum:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822

When you get home, perhaps do a hands on exam and check the wings. Go
ahead and stretch them until extended and see if the bird will retract the wing on it's own. Check to see if it looks as though the bird has had
anything to eat or drink--what are the poops like?

If you have a heating pad, place inside the box on low and cover w/a towel
to ensure that it doesn't get too warm for the bird.

What color is the cere above the beak? You want to make sure that you have an injured bird and not a jouvenile that in their goofiness, don't quite 
get the 'wing thing' yet.

Just some things to think about in terms of your next update, I'm sure others
will be along w/more suggestions. 

Good luck,

fp

PS--You do have seeds on hand, right?


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

The cere is white. It can move around. I had snuggled it up in a sweater but it got out of it. It has gotten itself on the water bowl and is laying on it like it's some kind of nest. Eyes alert. I think it's just the wing that's wrong. It was very windy today. The pigeons have a hard time with the wind, so I guess this one didn't manuever too well in it.

If tomorrow it's still alive, I'll go to the pet store to see what I can find.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm so glad you got this bird home and I know how you feel......I'd be screaming for help too!!!
So, of course, I don't have an advice. Just wanted to say good luck. You already know, if anyone can help you and the bird, it's these wonderful people here.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Garye,
Supplement heat is best at this point. 
If you don't have access to a heating pad, could you place the box under a low wattage lamp?

Could you describe the physicial appearance of the wing. Any chance of posting a picture?

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Garye,

Thank you for rescuing this bird.

I just want to say that it couldn't happen to a nicer person, and I knew you would get your very first rehab sooner or later.

I know it is scary, but just follow the protocal steps and we will guide you thru the rest, just one step at a time.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Garye, I know you can find your way around this site blind folded, but just to
make things easier for you, here's a link from the resource section on Avian
Anatomy:

http://people.eku.edu/ritchisong/skeleton.html

After the bird has had a chance to be quiet, with low heat and get rehydrated,
and you are both ready for a hands on, this link will help you determine where
the injury is. Hopefully, your rescue just has a sprain/strain and just needs some time doing R&R at Garye's Hide-Away....

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm with you, Garye! I know just how you feel! After I found Squeaks, I had NO clue, but then found a wonderful support network!

Keep cool and we'll help you all we can. First things first and one step at a time! We will be here for you! 

LOVE, HUGS AND COMFORTING & HEALING THOUGHTS!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I can't really see it too much now, it's dark, but it looks like one wing might be broken. I pulled on it and the bird didn't try to pull it back - completely limp. I got if off the water bowl because I was afraid it could not get itself off. Gave it a smaller water bowl so it can't "nest" in it. So far it's active and alert.

I'll try taking a pic tomorrow if it survives. It looks like it might. It's just the wing that's bad as far as I can see. Will check better tomorrow when it's lighter out.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Can you tape the wing in place, somewhat?

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great rescue, Garye! I'm sure both you and the pigeon will survive this situation just fine  You've gotten great info/advice already, so I'll just look forward to an update tomorrow!

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Here are some pix of Julius. I named if after my dad. It wants to get out but like I said, the wing's no good.

I'm going to go and get some stuff for it today.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Just looking at the feathers on the bad side, I'd have to wonder if it was hurt in the shoulder or upper wing. If you will, take and post a picture from directly above straight down over the bird.

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Garye, Julius is a very pretty bird and looks, all things considered, relieved 
to have been scooped up by you. Have you had a chance to feel along the injured area of the wing? If you believe something to be abnormal, you can
check the other/good wing to see how it feels for comparison.

Some more pics of the injured wing would be helpful, how are the poops?

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Garye,

Julius is a great name, by the way, excellent choice. 

Is he eating and drinking well?


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Garye,

Thank goodness you are the way you are ( i.e. will pick up and investigate things that look dead ) I do that all the time and found what looked like a dead frog but it wasn't it was alive too!! 

I thinks that's a lovely thing too, to name the bird after your dad  - what a fitting tribute - I hope that with everyone's help, you can get Julius better

Tania xx


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT name! You most certainly have a knack for naming! I'm sure your Dad is pleased!

Julius reminds me of Mr. Squeaks, due to being a Blue Bar too...

Wishing you both the BEST!

Do you have access to an Avian Vet??


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He is very handsome and the name choise is great.
Let us know how he is doing. Is he eating and drinking.

Reti


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I really don't know if I'll be able to keep this bird. I don't know of any vets out here (around Chelmsford, MA) who will take feral pigeons. I hate to say it, but maybe it would've been better if I had left it to die.

It's doing all right but it's the wing that's bothering it. If it could fly again, I'd release it.

I just don't know if I can keep it because of my situation.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I hate to burden Moxie down but she's only about 20 miles from you. Earlier in the thread, you were given some links to look at to try and feel the bones and figure out what's wrong. Couldja' at least take a look at those and then feel the bird to see if you can figure out what the problem is.

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, if the bird could at least have the wing looked at, problem is that the
Tufts wildlife place will put an unreleasable bird down. Not enough contacts
in your area to know of pigeon friendly folks. Although it does seem that there
is an ASPCA in Boston that Petfinder's list birds for adoption for. Might be worth contacting Petfinders and asking for names of pigeon friendly shelters in the Massachusetts area. Otherwise if this wing isn't fixable the bird will be PTS most probably.

We never got as far as calling the vets in the Boston area and asking them if any would take in a pigeon if signed over to them. Some of the avian vets will treat a pigeon in need of medical care as long as you sign the bird over to the avian vet. You could always ask them if they will find a home for the 
bird if unreleasable before you sign over the bird. In fact, that is the time
to ask the questions before you sign on the dotted line.


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=180854&postcount=110

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=180853&postcount=109

http://aav.org/vet-lookup/locate-vet2.php?query_field=state&search_string=MA

And these folks who will most probably put the bird down if unreleasable:

http://www.tufts.edu/vet/wildlife/service.html

There's this link as well, that's a Massachusetts telephone number she's listing and she says she moved to Cape Cod in 2003. Woods Hole is near Falmouth, MA. Looks like the college course she's teaching is an internet
course. I'd give her a try.

http://it.spcollege.edu/course_info/inquiry.cfm?number=155

fp


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I'll try the Chelmsford vet you have listed. I would like to keep the bird if it is unreleasable and I'll certainly try to do so, but I have to also have in mind another place for it if I can't do it.

No, the people around where I live are not pigeon-friendly, unfortunately. That's why it's so hard to find help for these birds around here.

I'll do my best.

I'll try taking pix of the bird from the top. As far as feeling the bones go, the bird squirms every time I pick it up. But I'll keep trying.


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Garye,

Thanks for stepping in and helping this little guy out.

You may be getting a little ahead of yourself. This bird from the photo does not look too bad off. We have what looks like a hurt wing to try and figure out what's wrong with it and get it treated. Many birds make recoveries from wing injuries if they are treated in time and if done correctly. You must know you have many people at this board that will be right beside you to help you not only figure out what's wrong with the wing, but will also be there helping you with the right way to treat it and even sending you meds if you need them. Take a deep breath, try to relax a little, wrap this bird in a towel and go into a completely black room. You will not need light to do the exam and the darkness will keep him much calmer.

Take a seat, place the bird in your lap, slowly unwrap him. Now, slowly feel his good wing. Reach under and around and all along it, slowly extend it and continue to feel it. After doing this you will have an idea what a normal uninjured wing feels like, do it a few times if you have to. Now, feel the hurt wing, reach your fingers under and around and feel for anything that does not feel right such as bumps, irregularities or swelling, do not extend it yet. If you do not feel anything obvious, slowly extend it, be careful and take your time, and feel all over again, don't be afraid to apply some gentle pressure with your finger tips. After you are finished let us know how this exam goes and what you found. When you are doing this try and keep the side palm of one hand gently, but firmly on his back, around the neck area, this will keep him in place.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OUTSTANDING instructions, Ron!!

While reading, even *I* found myself relaxing! And my wing doesn't even hurt!

You can do this, Garye...just take your time...


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

It feels like the wing is broken - like towards the shoulder it's dislocated. When I moved it to look underneath and over, the bird did not squirm, like it might not have any feeling in it. When I felt the normal side, it squirmed. I think somehow part of the bone was separated from another part towards the shoulder.

I could see no bones cutting through the skin. No bleeding, no scabs.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

pidgey, if there is something i can do for it to fix the wing i will take it, no problem!! think about it garye.
also, i dont know of a place that will look at ferals off hand. you have to say it is your pet that got out when the cable guy came and it didnt come back for a while but one day you found him on your street or something.
in my recent feral capture/injury i found a place in North Dighton (dont know where that is??) called "the place for wild birds" and they sent me all kinds of information, even asked how my pigeon was doing. they deal with every type of bird imaginable, and they will see your bird for $75.00. phone is 508-824-4319
if pidgey thinks he can walk me through this, i will take care of him and if he is un-releasable i will give him back to you. but, it seems you guys have bonded some, naming him after your dad and all. if they can walk me through this, they can for sure walk you through this. 
i know, i have felt at times that i shouldnt get myself into these situations, but it was worth it everytime. i will PM you with my number. i'm supposed to be in school tomorrow, so call me in the morning anytime, and we can at least talk about what to do, it's up to you. what a very pretty little guy. he's so lucky you came around and found him.
is the bird eating on his own at all???


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

HI Garye,

Well. lets start by getting the wing immobilized, glad to hear it's not a compound fracture, bone breaking through the skin. It's not too hard a job to do, if you could get some help holding him, this would be good. Here are some links on how to do a simple figure 8 dressing to get it set.

http://www.starlingtalk.com/fractures.htm

http://www.duckpolice.org/BirdWeb/PigeonResourceWeb/brokenwing.html

In the first link, they are using gauze to do the wrapping with. I find that if you don't go over the gauze with regular medical tape afterward, they end up just pulling the gauze right off, sometimes after just a few hours, be careful just to cover only on top of the gauze, as it is very sticky and will be very hard to remove from the feathers if you cover them with it as well. Make sure you cover the edges of the gauze well, because also sometimes they get the fine threads of the gauze caught on their ceres when trying to pull it off, and it can cut into them.

On the second link, they are using a breathable polyester type sports bandage, these are available at many drug stores now days. I actually use both, I wrap in gauze and then use the sports bandage to cover the gauze. The sports bandage is self-sticking and what I do is use a pair of fine needle nose pliers to put a lot of pressure on the bandage where it ends and at a few spots around it, to keep it from moving or sliding. This kind of bandage almost melts into itself when you do this and they will not be able to unwind it or move it.

Also, before wrapping, if you could feel the area where the break is and kind of try and make sure the best you can that the bones are aligned inside before you wrap him.

It would be good if we could get this done today.

Good luck with him,

Ron

I am going to be away for the rest of the day at a function I have to attend, so perhaps others will jump in if you need more help. Also, there may be a little better display of the images of the figure 8, but I have to run and don't have time to look further. Again, perhaps others will post it if they know what I a referring to.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

The bird is now with a friend of mine. She's going to try and wrap the wing. If she can't, we're going to have to find someone else who can. I had to give the bird to her for the time being because of my situation but she doesn't know if she can keep it either. In any case, it's with her now.

It's eating and drinking on its own.

Is it possible to safely sedate a bird in order to do this wrapping thing? We're having a hard time trying to get the bird still.


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Garye,

I am at a friend's house waiting for him to get ready, so I thought I would check in. Try this first, cut the end of a small sock off, about 3" and put this over his head, use an elastic band doubled over to keep it on his head. Not too tight, so it does not obstruct his breathing, but tight enough to keep it on when he flicks his head.

He may be sedated, 1/2 mg (one half milligram) of Valium should do it. he looks to be well over 300 grams, so this should be quite safe. They are not like a human; it will take full effect in about 20 minutes after dosing. It's important that this dosage is calculated very correctly. If you are going this route, please come back with the size of pill you have before proceeding.

I know this must be a little nerve wrecking on you, but I know you are going to get this done with your friend.

I hope this helps,

Ron


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Here's a new pic of Julius. You can tell the wing is just drooping.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

*She managed to get the wing bandaged*

She did the best she could. At least Julius can walk better now. It used to have a hard time getting around.

Here's a pic:


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

OH!! he looks so much better!! i'm glad you worked it out garye!! 
is it wrapped around his body or is just the wing itself bandaged?? 
is he back with you?? 
he's a very pretty bird. i cant believe he actually looked dead, what a tough little guy. i have never seen that before. i also have never seen a pigeon get hit by a car, but a lot of people have so i guess it does happen.
i wonder if they can break their wings just by high winds though??
good luck, i really hope this guy gets better, and it looks like he will.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Check to see if the wing (at the shoulder) is sitting at a lower level than the other. If it is, try to get some tape over the back and down below the front of the wing (in the folded position) to come up and wrap (and adhere to) around the outside the wing up. That's about the only way to lift a wing, is to strap across the back and working it to the bottom. If you go over the top, you can't get enough lift without making and securing a frame on the bird's back to do that.

The other thing is to look down straight over the top of the bird and see if the left wing seems to be sitting further back than the other. The wingtips need to be aligned. If they're not and the bad wing is back further, then we'd have to assume that the shoulder is collapsed, out of place, or other bones are affected.

Pidgey


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I think the shoulder is collapsed.

I tried the Chelmsford vet given on this website and they say they euthanize the birds - they won't even try to help them. So they're no good to me.

We did the best we could. It's walking around fine and eating well, for that matter, likes the sunflower seeds best of course.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Collapsed which way? Front-to-back? Downward? Go look at that structure in the link that's already been given but here it is again:

http://people.eku.edu/ritchisong/skeleton.html

The coracoid is a strut that pushes from the sternum (breastbone) up towards the shoulder. It's the major piece and the furcula (collarbone on us) and scapula (shoulderblade) aren't anywhere near as easy to feel or as bulky. If the shoulder pushing out and forward collapses, then it's more than likely the coracoid and you'd see that by way of looking from over the top of the bird and noticing that the wing seems further backward on the bird. That looks that way at the wingtips, where the wings push forward up in front of the breast AND at the elbows which you'd usually have to feel to visualize. If the elbow is in the same place, then you'd suspect the radius/ulna pair being broken (that's the same as our forearm).

Pidgey


----------



## EarthaPidge (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi Garye,

Where exactly are you located in Massachusetts? Any way you could get this bird to me in NY? You can PM me if want to take this off list.

It is a shame that the vets in your area won't help. 

Thanks, 

Laura


----------



## EarthaPidge (Feb 5, 2004)

Sorry just read the rest of the thread and see you are near Chelmsford. I'll wait for your reply. 

Thanks,

Laura


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks so much, Laura.

fp


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

if i had time, i would volunteer to take the bird from him and then by bus down to you in NY Laura. maybe that can be an option next week. i have class this week, and i have missed too many classes or i would skip!! i am so behind in spanish, and i suck at it to begin with.
i have no car, so i'd have to fly by bus. but i am totally willing to do that, so dont let anyone euthanize GARYE. we will all figure something out, dont worry. whether he stays with you or not, i think he's going to be ok. 
did you call that "place for wild birds??"


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I may have to have someone else care for it. Right now it's with my friend but even she doesn't know how long she will be able to keep it. Maybe Moxie can give me directions to her place so that by the end of the week, my friend can find her way down there with Julius.

We tried to bandage it as best as possible but we're not vets.

It's still eating well and drinking well and can get around better.

But there are no vets in my area who will treat a pigeon.


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Garye,

Please do not feel bad in any way that you don't think you and your friend did a perfect job. The wing is now immobilized and I am sure Julius is feeling better about this, we do the best we can here , which is just what you did, and Julius is much better off for this. Garye, what you have to realize is, and perhaps you already do, if you did not step in to help Julius, he would almost certainly be dead at this point.

Ron


----------



## EarthaPidge (Feb 5, 2004)

FYI everyone, 

I consulted with my wildlife/bird expert and she said that when a wing droops, the fracture is most likely farther down from the shoulder, i.e., at the radius/ulna or carpal/metacarpals. With coracoid fractures usually the wing tips "up." 

L


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I think it might be a semantics problem. I'm not referring to up and down as looking straight on towards the front of the bird (eye level and straight on, face forward) but rather from overhead. I've got one bird that must have flown dead smack into something and it broke the Coracoid. As seen from above (dead over the center of the back) the damaged wing sat further back on the bird by a signficant amount. Is that clearer?

Pidgey


----------



## EarthaPidge (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks for the clarification, I understand your description better now.

Trying to find someone or a number of "relay" folks to get Julius transported down to me in NY. If anyone can help on any leg of the trip please let me know. Only days I can receive Julius are the 6th (after 6pm), 7th or 8th (flexible).

Spread the word! 

Laura


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

EarthaPidge said:


> Spread the word! Laura


I did! I see you and I now have duplicated posts on a couple of lists but maybe that will get some extra attention .. sorry!  

Terry


----------



## EarthaPidge (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi, a friend offered to help but he is not making the trip for several weeks. Garye says the bird is in Billerica now, about 20 miles northwest of Boston. Obviously the sooner we transport the better. Anyone know of a-n-y-o-n-e?

L


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't know if it is a possibility for this bird, but I remember in a few threads birds being sent by USPS in special boxes they provide overnight. Could this bird be sent this way to Laura?

Ron


----------



## EarthaPidge (Feb 5, 2004)

I don't think shipping a bird with this sort of injury is in the bird's best interest, because of all the movement, but if you guys want to go this route, here is the link to purchase the box and shipping by USPS Express Mail (they have a contract with FedEx so birds are kept in their climate controlled environments if they have to stop on the way) is around $30-40. Plus the box is around $20. 

http://www.fortune3.com/[email protected]/USPS_Shippers-Single_NESTs.html

L


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If the bird can be shipped within a few hours it could be done, weather permitting. You need to know whether it will be kept in a heated or unheated cabin or in luggage compartment.

The bird would also need to have that wing kept immobolized. 

If the bird has any nutrition deficiency issues, I would hesitate, as it will not be fed or watered, so the amount of time traveled is a major factor.

The stress may or may not be a factor, because once the bird is in the box, they actually do calm down and settle in. Chamomile tea also helps to calm them if this bird is hyper.


----------



## EarthaPidge (Feb 5, 2004)

From what i understand, birds are flown in climate controlled Fed Ex planes (USPS has a contract with them), and stress is probably minimal, so that is not the issue. The issues for me are the following, this is a debilitated bird who is in pain, the wing is not wrapped securely and there are no local vets willing to help secure it, and the cost of shipping is around $60. I am holding out for some volunteers to help out.

Laura


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

EarthaPidge said:


> From what i understand, birds are flown in climate controlled Fed Ex planes (USPS has a contract with them), and stress is probably minimal, so that is not the issue. The issues for me are the following, this is a debilitated bird who is in pain, the wing is not wrapped securely and there are no local vets willing to help secure it, and the cost of shipping is around $60. I am holding out for some volunteers to help out.
> 
> Laura


Hi Laura,

Ar you sure you are talking about the USPS? I was told by the U.S.P.S, that they are limited to the airlines they use, and each flight has to be approved by the airline AND the pilot as to whether they will do it or not, and if they do, you have little notice. The pilot can either approve the flight or say no, and also decide what compartment they will fly them in. When flying birds, the U.S.P.S is at the mercy of the few airlines that will still fly birds.

When I flew Rosco out to Victor in the beginning of summer here, they did a night flight out of Orlando because it was cooler to fly them at night in the un-airconditioned compartment. Thank God, because it was a long one, but he was delivered the same day, and everything went well. If you find a post office that does a lot of shipping of birds, they have it pretty well organized and usually things go pretty well.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

garye, if you need to, i will take the bird. i will PM you my number. 
Laura, i MIGHT be able to bring him down to you on the 8th. the only problem is i need to come up with bus ticket money by then, and most of you know by now i'm a broke student. how much is a bus ticket to NY from boston??
i dont know for sure now whether i can do it now, i will know in a few days.. 
what exactly needs to be done for a broken shoulder? i mean, does it entail x-rays or what do you do for it??


----------



## EarthaPidge (Feb 5, 2004)

Moxie, with your schedule, you are very kind to offer to transport this bird by bus. I think it is around $70 round trip oon greyhound and the timing might be difficult to coordinate on the 8th because of my work schedule. Let's see if anyone from the Manhattan Bird Club responds to my request first. PM me and we can talk about our options.

Regarding your question about what needs to be done. Yes xrays need to be taken and an appropriate wrap placed to stabilize the fracture. I am offering to take on the financial responsibility of his medical care and prepared to keep him if he is unreleasable.

Regarding shipping.....I think things have changed since last summer. Here is a link to give you an idea of the current relationship between USPS and Fed Ex. 

http://www.hm-e.net/index2.htm

I have been corresponding with someone who has shipped about 50 birds and so that is where i am getting all of this information. I haven't personally shipped a bird before so I'm not really sure, but I do know that they require special filtered boxes and I don't think they fly on passenger airplanes which is how it sounds like your pidge went.

Garye, can you put me in touch with the person who now has Julius so we can make arrangements? 

Thanks everyone!

Laura


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

umm, $70 i cannot afford. i thought for some reason it was cheaper. i'm not from boston, because if i was i would know these things. i'm from the west coast.
is it that expensive with those buses that drop in chinatown?? you know, the ones that wrecked and started fire a few times?? i know, you're all thinking i'm crazy to consider that option but considering HOW MANY buses there are in that fleet, the statistics of buses that make it and ones that wreck and start fire are reassuring. the drivers rarely speak english though.
lets see what we all can come up with first. x-rays i cannot afford. how many pidgeys do you have EARTHAPIDGE/Laura?? you live in new york city, or wher exactly do you live?? also, if NYC, what part of new york CITY do you live?? i need to know all this when asking around pertaining to a ride...i thought the 8th was a day you could work with??
I MIGHT be able to get someone to take it as far as rhode island. i will check before the weekend, and will ask as many people as i can. most people i can ask are not bird/animal lovers to the extent we are, so anything above putting it in a warm box/car is probably gonna get a quick no. i will ask about anyone going to NYC soon too.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I think it would be cheaper and quicker to just ship the bird .. about $25.00 Express Mail shipping plus the box .. about another $10.00 plus shipping for that .. Best scenario is that someone can pick this bird up and get it to Eartha .. next best that it can be shipped overnight .. surely it would get from Boston to metro NYC overnight. Every day that we wait is another day for this wing to set in the wrong position .. we need to get moving folks ..

Terry


----------



## EarthaPidge (Feb 5, 2004)

I agree. i would be willing to spring for the box cost if someone else can spring for the shipping. I will ask Julius's current caretaker for her address to ship the box to. 

Two problems...1) I am away from NYC until the 6th, so if the bird can be shipped on the 6th for arrival overnight on the 7th (express mail), maybe this could work. (still need to figure in time for arrival of the shipping box anyway). and 2) Julius's caretaker may need to bring the bird to Boston as the departure city for shipping and I'm not sure if that is possible. So we may still need someone to take the bird into Boston. 

I will call the post offices in boston tomorrow and see what I can find out. Need to confirm that they can do this. Terry perhaps you can enlighten us on this whole shipping thing? I have the website to order the box from (filtered single container) already.


Laura


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ok .. Need to have the shipping box .. a two bird box is fine .. that costs about $10.00. Need to get that box to the person with the bird. Bird goes in box and then goes to the post office for overnight shipping .. that runs about $25.00 (actually a bit less cuz there's only one bird in the box .. less weight). Anyway for about $35.00 we can have this done. Eartha, do you have Al's # in NYC? If so, give him a call .. we had/have some shipping boxes stockpiled there in NYC and there might be a two bird box available.

Terry


----------



## EarthaPidge (Feb 5, 2004)

The box has been shipped to Julius's caretaker in Billerica. She will ship him on Tuesday the 6th for overnight arrival in NY. They can only guarantee 2 day arrival between these two cities, but this is our only option right now. The post office guy said most of the time these arrive overnight. I'll keep you guys posted.

Thanks for your help.

L


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

EarthaPidge said:


> The box has been shipped to Julius's caretaker in Billerica. She will ship him on Tuesday the 6th for overnight arrival in NY. They can only guarantee 2 day arrival between these two cities, but this is our only option right now. The post office guy said most of the time these arrive overnight. I'll keep you guys posted.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> L


The bird should arrive overnight. The PO doesn't guarantee overnight, to that they don't have to refund money when it doesn't arrive on time. I've gotten bird overnight from a lot further away than this bird is having to go. He should be ok in the box, as there's not much room and he can't move around to much. Good luck..........


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

We have an offer from a member to contribute to the shipping costs. Can Garye or Laura please let me know by PM or e-mail where these funds should be sent?

Thanks!

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I commend you all on the amazing networking job and willingness to help a fellow creature. Bless you all.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

EarthaPidge said:


> The box has been shipped to Julius's caretaker in Billerica. She will ship him on Tuesday the 6th for overnight arrival in NY. They can only guarantee 2 day arrival between these two cities, but this is our only option right now. The post office guy said most of the time these arrive overnight. I'll keep you guys posted.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> L


They usually do ship overnight, it is just not a guarantee.

You can get a detail of the flight itinerary if you ask, and if you don't like the flight you can request another, I was a royal pain when I inquired, but I got the flight I wanted for Rosco. 

Make sure your phone number is on the front of box saying: CALL IMMEDIATELY UPON ARRIVAL , highlighted so they know to call you right away from the post office-so you can pick him up. , if the airport P.O is near your local they can even call you from there to pick him up, which may save time..


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

My friend and I will pay whatever costs needed to send Julius on his way to his new home. We're just so happy that someone can help him! We must've tried every vet out here, but they don't do birds, don't do wild animals. It sucks here.

Just the thought of him getting treatment is gift enough. There is no need for a collection. We just want Julius as well as possible and happy too.

We both make sure his cage (box) is cleaned every day - twice! So he has had a clean home.

He's still eating and drinking well - and poops well.

The only thing I ask of everyone is pray that he makes it to his new home safely. That's all I ask.

I hate to say goodbye to him, but unfortunately, I have to.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Many thanks to you and your friend, Garye, for picking up the shipping cost. I believe Laura has already had the shipping box sent.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Bless you all for all you do for this little bird.

Reti


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Julius must be getting stronger. Today it picked up the water dish (a weighted water dish) and managed to move it across the box and put it down upside-down. It must be the sunflower seeds.  

I will miss the little fellow once he's gone but I know it's for the best. At least he'll get some much needed treatment that he can't seem to get here.

We're doing this for you Julius!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm glad Julius seems to be feeling a bit spunkier .. that's a good sign! Thanks for the update, Garye.

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Julius should be going to his new home Tuesday. My friend got the box today. He has been cooing during the night, much to her dismay. I guess she'll be glad to see him go.

I have learned a lesson. Don't pick up injured birds because there's no place for them to get help out here. But who knows, one day a vet will move here who treats wild birds and maybe I'll own my own home some day.

I'll have to try harder to save money.  

Please everyone, pray that Julius makes it. My friend has kept him well fed and watered. I just hope he makes it.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Garye. I think Julius will be just fine. Many thanks to you and your friend for helping him!

Even though this has worked into a difficult situation for you and your friend, the outcome is likely to be a very good one. Just imagine what would have happened to Julius if you had not intervened .. sometimes we just gotta do what we gotta do.

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Garye,

I found a crow one time that had his wing pulled out of the socket. He was eating and acting fine except for the wing that he dragged. I took him to the local Wild life group here with high hopes that he could be helped.

Well the story went like this. He could have made it if they would have amputated his wing, but, a crow could not survive out in the wild with just one wing, and it is against the law to keep a pet crow. So they put him to sleep. I thought of it as a robbery. 

Your thread has brought tears to my eyes, because as each endearing person attached their link, hope was weaved through this network of wonderful people. Thank you Garye, for starting this in motion. If you don't pick up your next injured bird, where are we going to see this kind of wheel start to turn? It has to start with people like you.

Feather

Wonderful team work everyone. God bless all of you!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Feather, no sweeter or truer words were ever spoken. You do have a wonderful way with words girlfriend!


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

just because you see an injured bird doesnt mean you shouldnt pick it up. you should do as you did, and bring it home. Garye, if you find another bird, call me and i'll take him...


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Feather, when I read your post about the crow, I realized for the first time that what I did for Julius was right. It was crazy at first but I knew if someone hadn't come along and taken him, he would've died. People were walking right by him even when they noticed he was still alive and fighting for his life on the ground.

I don't know if my friend could've kept up the care of the bird without risk of being evicted so that's why we sent Julius off to a new home. We were lucky that someone here was willing to take him in. We really appreciate that person.

I always hope that if I come across a hurt pigeon, I can somehow give it a chance at keeping his life. I just hate having to see such a sweet bird having to die because of misconceptions about it.

They're loveable birds, just misunderstood.

I'm going to keep trying to see if there comes a time when a vet moves in my area who will treat wild birds. That way, there might be a chance if something like this happens again in my life, I might be able to find a way to keep him and treat him.


----------



## EarthaPidge (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi Everyone, just a quick note because it is late and I am exhausted from a long day at work but.....Julius made the trip just fine. My mail lady is also one of our clients, so she took extra special care of Julius en route to the clinic (he rode in the heated cab area!). He arrived about 1030 this morning in good shape. He is truly a gorgeous bird with a dainty head and beak. The pics definitely don't do him justice. 

Since he had obviously had quite a crazy experience, I decided to let him rest for 24 hours before xraying him, etc. I rewrapped his wing and will rewrap again tomorrow after taking the xrays. I will also take some bloodwork, sex him and test him for PMV like I do with all my newbies. 

He is eating, drinking and pooping and seems comfy on his little heated disc.

I'll give you guys an update late tomorrow night or Friday. Thanks to everyone who helped with this little guy/gal! I will do my best with him.

L
p.s. here is a pic of him inside his carrier where he is going to sleep for the night. Sorry it is just one from my cell phone.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I heard the good news from my friend! Julius made it!!! Oh he looks so much more comfortable there than when we had him. I'm so glad he made it. I was worried sick about him but I knew not to pest you too much.

Julius, we miss you! We hope you get well fast!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad to hear Julius has arrived and she definitely looks comfy.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Laura,

Thank you so very much for taking Julius in. I know we are all relieved he made through so well, and he is now in your experienced hands.

Please keep us updated, all the best,

Ron


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Julius looks comfy*

Laura/EarthaPidge,

That is a wonderful picture you took of Julius. Nice composition. Looks like a berth in a spaceship or some such ultramodern contraption.

No need to apologize for cell phone pics. That is, after all, what they are for. Better that than no pictures. (I don't have a cell phone, nor does my wife. It is a matter of having a place to sleep or else haviing a cell phone for my wife to complain about having to sleep outdoors under the rain clouds). 

I would like to add my thanks to everyone who participated in Julius' story. 

Larry


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Doodles is running a book on this.
So who's in? Hurry hurry hurry the bets close in two hours. 
Currently we have odds on favourit that Jules is a boy.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

alvin said:


> Doodles is running a book on this.
> So who's in? Hurry hurry hurry the bets close in two hours.
> Currently we have odds on favourit that Jules is a boy.


You're on! Put me down for five pigeon poops that Julius is Julianna!

Pidgey


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I'll raise you ten. I think she is a Juliana as well.

I would also like to say that this has been one of the most inspiring threads that I've read in a long time. 

Feather


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

It's great to hear Julius made the trip without incident.

Many thanks for the update.
Will be waiting for another after Julius has had his exam.  

Please thank your 'mail lady' for helping out & making sure Julius' 'ride' to the clinic was a safe one.  

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great news! I'm so glad Julius made the trip in good shape. Well done everyone on this wonderful rescue!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so very pleased Julius is at his new home.

Garye, you did real good! Saved his life and gave him a chance so thank you and your friend very, very much.




Alvin, put me down for 5 eggs that it is a Julianna.


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

I think most defiantly a girl's face, I would be surprised if it's not Julianna.

Ron


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

This is such a great story and I am so glad Julius made it OK to Laura!! 

Well done everyone include the US Mail!! 

Get better soon Julius 

Tania x


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I'll RAISE ya ANOTHER 10, Feather...first thing that popped into my head when I saw HIS picture, was Mr. Squeaks...I think he is Squeaks' long lost twin brother!!    

He was on an SPP mission, when he went missing in action!

THANKS TO ALL WHO RESCUED HIM AND COORDINATED HIS TRAVEL PLANS TO EARTHAPIDGE!

AND, A MOST HEARTFELT TIP OF THE WING TO EARTHAPIDGE FOR ALL HER UPCOMING HELP! THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH!!

LOVE and HUGS to ALL...


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

> I'll RAISE ya ANOTHER 10, Feather...first thing that popped into my head when I saw HIS picture, was Mr. Squeaks...I think he is Squeaks' long lost twin brother!!
> 
> He was on an SPP mission, when he went missing in action!


And he's just as good-looking as Mr. Squeaks, so they must be related.  

Personally, I feel it's a male because of the large amount of irridescent feathers around the neck. And according to my friend, he would make a lot of cooing noises at night - BOLD cooing noises.

But we'll see. I do hope it's a male though, so it can keep my father's name.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Garye said:


> And he's just as good-looking as Mr. Squeaks, so they must be related.
> 
> Personally, I feel it's a male because of the large amount of irridescent feathers around the neck. And according to my friend, he would make a lot of cooing noises at night - BOLD cooing noises.
> 
> But we'll see. I do hope it's a male though, so it can keep my father's name.


I thought about the feathers too, Garye...

BUT, just in case, isn't Julia or Julianna a feminine version of Julius??

Actually, even IF a hen, KEEP the name JULIUS???

We have other members who did not change the name from masculine to feminine when their "male" laid an egg!


----------



## EarthaPidge (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi all!

A quick update, but I'll write more tomorrow about the extent of his injuries when I have more time. Julius did well under sedation and here is a cute pic of him just after he woke up from anesthesia. I'll send another pic tomorrow of him with his fancy new blue wrap (which was extremely challenging to do on this guy -- we had to redo it twice, but the final one's a winner, despite his cleverness.)

I have a friend who thinks that if a pigeon flicks its tail up when you pick them up, then they are male. She has been right with this theory before, so that's what I'm going on......Julius did the tail flick today!

More later......

L


----------



## EarthaPidge (Feb 5, 2004)

Also, one last thing, the same friend (a pigeon fancier) thinks Julius might be a Fig. What do you think? I've never seen a blue bar figuerita, but I know they must be out there. Julius is so small, but he is definitely an adult, so just wondering, unless you grow 'em small up there in Massachusetts?


----------



## EarthaPidge (Feb 5, 2004)

one last thing and I am definitely going to bed now.... Maybe Jules seems small because I'm getting used to my huge girl Maude?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Appreciate the update.  

Julius looks adorable all snuggled in his towel.  
Thanks for the picture.

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I think Daryl (Pigeonmama) has Figueritas. 

Hopefully, she will be on later to answer your question EarthaPidge... 

With those neck colors, I'm more convinced that EVER that JULIUS is a HE...

Just wait til y'all find out what I'm gonna do with my winnings!!!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi, all,
Well, this is the first time I actually made all the way through this thread. Glad I looked. Poor Julius. Sure sounds like things are looking up for him. Now, I don't think Julius is a Figurita, due to shape/length of beak, shape of head. I'll have to look at pics again. Also, Figs are supposed to have a cute little frill in front, called a zipper. Figs stand very upright, but poor Julius most likely feels lucky to stand up at all. Show quality Figs weigh at most 6 oz. What's the wieght on Julius? Figs also have very red legs/feet. I just know Julius is blessed from his meeting with Garye right on down to his new angel guardian.
Daryl


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

EarthaPidge,
Figuritas come in blue bar, also. I have a bunch. Figs come in just about any color most other pigeons come in.
Daryl


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

You know Garye was small also - I wonder if she could've fit into that fig category. She also had those red legs and feet.  All the other pigeons around her were always large compared to her.

Anyways, she always stood out for me. Too bad she's gone.  

But at least Julius is living!


----------



## EarthaPidge (Feb 5, 2004)

Ok, so here's the long version update on Julius. I agree, he's not a Fig! He's just petite.  He made the trip up to the farm yesterday just fine. He's a good traveler! 

Julius suffered multiple injuries most likely caused by frontal impact with something like a tree or car.....basically, he has a luxated shoulder (dislocated furcula and humerus, and a fractured and dislocated coracoid). He's a mess! Luckily there are no fractures in the wing itself. It's tough to know if this will heal after so much time has passed. If there isn't major nerve damage, he should do fine, but the muscles have been stretched for so long now, I'm just not sure. 

There is an important tendon that helps keep the humerus in place called the tendon of the supracoracoideus muscle that passes through the opening created by the coracoid, furcula and scapula and functions to keep the wing elevated. Since that entire structure is collapsed, I am hoping when the bones heal, everything ends up in the correct position. There is also another tendon called the coracobrachialis caudalis that connects the coracoid to the humerus and is frequently damaged with shoulder dislocations and if that is the case, he will probably not be able to fly even after the bones are healed. But birds can be amazing healers so all of my other pigeons are keeping their toes crossed for him. 

I am hoping that with rest and now that the shoulder is immobilized, he will heal at least well enough to fly short distances. If there is no improvement when we remove the bandage in 3 weeks (i.e, if the shoulder still droops so significantly that he steps on the wing), we might have to amputate the wing. He's welcome to live with me as a one-winger since the aviary is set up for flightless pidges, but I'd like to hear your thoughts on whether or not this is the best choice for him. He's eating well and dealing with the bandage ok. His legs are getting stronger and he likes his little log. 

Here's a pic of him. Please note that the secondaries should NOT be lower than the primaries in a figure 8 wrap, that usually indicates that the wrap is too tight. But in his case, he was so clever about getting out of the wrap and getting his foot caught up underneath it that we had to follow the vetwrap (not the figure 8 part) down lower than we usually do, hence the minor feather displacement. Just so you know that it isn't too tight, it's just because we had to go lower and the feathers that weren't originally meant to be included, had to be.

L


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THANK YOU SO MUCH for the update EarthaPidge!

Julius looks quite "suave" with his "blue" wing. Squeaks had the same color but with the figure 8. I sure hope all goes well with his healing!

My Squeaks had to have surgery on his wing when I first found him because it was so badly injured. Unfortunately, even after a few weeks and after the bandage was removed, his wing drooped. The wing was re-bandaged for another few weeks. No improvement. Decision was made to amputate the flights. He can still flap his half wing and unless one looks closely, it's hard to tell he only has half a wing. The bars on each side match!

Another thing. His personality was the PITS until AFTER his wing was amputated. He then healed very rapidly and became a totally different guy.

Of course, having to "rule" 3 cats and keep track of his mate, me, he has ATTITUDE! In mate mode, he's a love...in daddy mode, he's a territorial terror!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for the update on Julius. He looks very alert and bright and w/the
exception of needing to be in human care and a wing wrap, like a very happy
camper. I don't know if you are asking for just anyone to jump in, but I think
others here have had birds w/amputated wings and that if the wing drags 
sufficiently to pose a problem that there may be no other option.

Thanks for stepping in and helping Julius, he's one lucky Pidge.

fp


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Dislocated bone from socket*

Hello EarthPidge, 

I once asked a doctor (a pediatrician who retired at the end of 2006, so he has had lots of expereince) about the possibility of correcting the splay leg of my pigeon *Pidgiepoo*. 

He told me that you have to correct a dislocation as quickly as possible. More than a day or two (or was it a few days?) and it is too late. He said that on infants and small children they have to perform surgery if the critical time passes.

Larry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

One of the reasons why my friend and I tried to keep the bandage on him was because we realized without it, he was stepping all over that wing and getting poop on it. I believe if it is necessary to amputate it, amputate it. Otherwise, he'll always have to have something to hold that wing up and out of the way.

I had a feeling it had something to do with the shoulder. More than likely he was hit by a car. He was found in a place in the parking lot where a lot of cars pass by - fast.

The poor bird. All I want for him is the best and if he can live with only one wing and that's the best that can be done, I'd rather have it that way.

So it's definitely a he - eh?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update on Julius. I do hope he will heal up well enough to avoid an amputation, but I have several birds with full or partial wing amputations, and they do just fine. In all these cases, the wing did not heal as hoped and was so droopy that it posed a lot of difficulty for the bird .. constantlly stepping on the wing, getting the tip caught in something .. just very stressful for the bird. All of them seemed to be much happier after the amputation. JMO ..

Terry


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Laura,
Thank you for the updates & the pictures. Most importantly, thank you for helping Julius.
I hope Maude is doing well.

Phyll


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

*reahabbers in massachusetts*

Garye, i sent you a PM, but felt like posting on here for anyone else reading this that needs the info.
I found a couple bird rehabbers in Massachusetts after MANY MANY months of searching far and wide, so if anyone needs the info, PM me and i will help you get the bird seen up here in Massachusetts.


----------

